# Headlight deflectors



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

This sure is gonna sound dumb but bear with me!!!

I realise I must have headlight deflectors fitted to my UK car for a temporary visit in Spain. What I want to know is do they have to be on the car all the time , i.e. readily available for nighttime use OR or they just required to be on the car at night?


Reason I ask is I will be driving down through Spain during the day so wasn't gonna bother fitting them until I reached my destination


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> This sure is gonna sound dumb but bear with me!!!
> 
> I realise I must have headlight deflectors fitted to my UK car for a temporary visit in Spain. What I want to know is do they have to be on the car all the time , i.e. readily available for nighttime use OR or they just required to be on the car at night?
> 
> ...


I was told to fit them before entry to Spain so I fitted them before leaving the UK.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Tell me - just out of interest - how can the police, traffico, the GC etc tell whether a passing vehicle with headlights on -
on a road, motorway, etc, etc is wearing deflectors or not ?

The only equipment I've seen so far in Spain have been somewhat big and unwieldy and are usually held in front
of a stationery vehicle at an ITV test centre or garage.
Certainly too big or unwieldy to sit comfortably in the back of a Police car - to snap passing cars.

Speed camara's were all familiar with but headlight deflector camara's ( is there such a thing ? ) - no.

The only time you might risk being caught ( with your 'no headlight deflector' pants down ) is if the GC, Traffico,
etc are pulling cars over to specifically look for that infringement.
Most times they are dong random stops & searches for drugs, the breathalyzer test and the odd hand held
speed camara checks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Tell me - just out of interest - how can the police, traffico, the GC etc tell whether a passing vehicle with headlights on -
> on a road, motorway, etc, etc is wearing deflectors or not ?
> 
> The only equipment I've seen so far in Spain have been somewhat big and unwieldy and are usually held in front
> ...


Isn't the idea of deflectors to deflect the light on the road? If the headlights are on the light will be going in the wrong direction, (the police can see that) the driver can't see the road correctly and therefore can't drive safely...
maybe you meant with headlights OFF??


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

With us being from Ireland car modifications are more difficult 

For this headlamp alignment change it needs a steady hand to cut the wicks at an angle


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> This sure is gonna sound dumb but bear with me!!!
> 
> I realise I must have headlight deflectors fitted to my UK car for a temporary visit in Spain. What I want to know is do they have to be on the car all the time , i.e. readily available for nighttime use OR or they just required to be on the car at night?
> 
> ...


Also bear in mind you might have to use headlights during the day if you encounter heavy rain etc. so I would fit them in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes, I too would fit them before coming over 
_¿Qué más te da?_ What difference does it make to you?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Was just that I arrive in Santander in daytime so wasn't going to bother until I needed them and wondered what the actual legal requirement was.

Is it must have them, or is it must have them for night driving


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Was just that I arrive in Santander in daytime so wasn't going to bother until I needed them and wondered what the actual legal requirement was.
> 
> Is it must have them, or is it must have them for night driving


Well oficialy I don't know, but it makes more sense that you need them full stop - think tunnels (there are plenty of them as you go through mountain ranges), rain, fog...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Fair point


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Tunnels have picture signs requiring you to put your headlights on and another when you leave them says do you need them? Some are very short indeed and would not qualify as such in the UK.
Some city underpasses and car parke entries also require lights on.
The Col de Somport tunnel, 11 km long, going from France to Spain has overhead signs which alerts you to your offence. It puts up your vehicle registration number and then tells you what you need to do e.g. slow down, put your lights on etc. I am sure there must be others.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Tell me - just out of interest - how can the police, traffico, the GC etc tell whether a passing vehicle with headlights on -
> on a road, motorway, etc, etc is wearing deflectors or not ?
> 
> The only equipment I've seen so far in Spain have been somewhat big and unwieldy and are usually held in front
> ...


If you are driving towards a car that would normally be used on roads where they drive on the left, that is NOT fitted with deflectors, you will know because the headlights will dip to be shining in your eyes.

The purpose of the deflectors is to prevent the above situation. Provided your headlights are correctly adjusted, when you dip them they should deflect towards the nearside, i.e. away from oncoming traffic.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The ones I fitted for my recent journeys through France and Spain are easily seen whether the headlights are on or off.

I drove through Spain this week and had to unexpectedly use my headlamps during the day due to heavy rain and low clouds in some hills.

Isn't it just easier to fit them immediately upon entry to countries that require them rather than dick around?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

When we used to travel back and forth, I used to put them on and take them off on the train.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Why are they needed on a train?

Tunnels?

Do Spanish trains drive on the right hand side of the track?

You are making me more confused Baldi


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Why are they needed on a train?
> 
> Tunnels?
> 
> ...


The seafaring types can do them on the boat. Trains? Yes on the right. I can't make you any more confused than you are already, Rabbit.


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

We went through this malarkey last year, driving down from Bilbao in a UK car. 
According to the RAC, beam deflectors are a legal requirement but if you want to be picky, their slightly ambiguous website says beam deflectors must be carried.

We ended up with deflectors fitted, reflective vests (yellow), warning triangle X 2. Only 1 is required but there's a lot of narrow roads where we are, so 2 was the call. 

Also, I think it was Pesky Wesky that very helpfully pointed out that if you wear glasses for driving, you need a spare pair in the car with you. (beam deflectors optional on the glasses)


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Look out, here comes Rabbitcat. He's holding two torches, wearing three yellow vests and has two triangles on his head. :car:


----------

